# Couple Questions...Winter tires, Running hot, Timbrens, etc...



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

So been searching a lot on this forum, and have a few questions I can't seem to find the answers to. 

First off I have a 2015 JK with OME 2.5 heavy duty spring lift. I recently switched from a sno-way series 22 6'8" to a boss 7'6" sport duty. Im running about 300lbs of sand in the back too. Im very happy and excited with the switch, but I notice that Im getting some squat in the front which I expected. I hear a lot of guys running air shocks, but Id like to go with timbrens if people are having luck with them. My question is with the lift and timbrens, Im worried it may be too high for the timbrens to work with the lift. I saw some 1" extensions that can be added for lifted vehicles, can I add more than 1 timbren extension if its not tall enough?

Winter tires, Ive been searching discount tire and tire rack and having a hard time finding a winter tire. Id like a dedicated snow tire for the 17" used jk rims I have. Whats the tallest anyone has seen? Id like to at least have equivalent to a 33" tire. 

Ive been getting some hot operating temps, all the way into the 230s when I had the plow on at eway speeds. Ive been on wrangler forum and have read thats normal for the pennstar 3.6l. I understand these hot temps is more emmission friendly, but still seems very hot to me. I hear its a big deal to change temp of when the fan kicks in, requires a tune, anyone try running wet wetter in their jeep? Or anything else to keep the temps down?


----------



## Kingsmen20015 (Dec 9, 2017)

I can't comment to much on the lifts. I just get a good all season tire. And I never ran that much weight in the back. I'm new though but from what I've learned you can all these things and still get stuck so I prefer to just drive smart. Now with the temp question I would not use any additives. Drive slower, have the plow very low to the ground (within reason)maybe do a coolamt flush it wouldn't hurt. I have a k1500 with pro plow and as long as drive slow (45) I don't get hot. Not sure about your engine but 230 seems really hot. Figure ur thermostat and check from there. Hope this helps


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

You need more weight. I use water softener salt bags (40# ea). Then, put in water soft in Spring. But Gotta put in far back - rite near rear gate to counter plows weight. That plows probably almost 500 lbs. Check manuf specs online. I have a 7' Meyer on my 00 TJ. I use 9 bags - stacked in 2 rows, mostly in extreme rear.
As for tires, you want the Skinnest you can - want jeep to cut Thru snow, Not ride on top when plowing! I run 31 x 10.5 x 15s yr around. Use Goodyear Duratracs - Absolute monsters in snow! 3' drifts no problem getting thru.
As for sag, with plow on ground, meas from bottom edge of frt fender above tire. Now, lift plow. Measure again. If sag is an inch or less...fagettabout timberns, etc. I have 3.5" lift. Sag is just about an inch. Remember, drive Slow when carrying plow, plan for bumps, etc n you'll be fine. if considerably more than 1", consider replacing frt springs with Heavy Duty springs. 
On the running hot, make sure you Angle plow to rite and carry just low enough to not hit bumps. N you should NEVER, EVER be anywhere Near highway speeds carrying a plow! 45 Tops or you're truly asking for a heap of trouble! luck with it.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for replies

I do have weight all the way to the back. Last year I used 6 60lb bags. Kind of hard to fit right back there so I was gonna try 4 or 5 this year. I hardly had to use 4wd last year but then again a had a smaller plow and we didn't get much snow. I think the boss weighs around 420. 

Saw this size in the Goodyear website LT245/75R17. They seem narrow and says 31.7 in diameter. Just have to make sure they will fit on the stock wheels. They may be a good option. 

And I get a little over an inch sag on the heavy duty OME springs.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Id stick with equiv weight in back of plow weight for ballast. 31s are fine. up to you on sag...id leave it. N Arrive Alive at 45 when carrying plow!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

As mentioned above.... run on highway with plow as low as possible. When mine is up the electric fan runs all the time, when down it never comes on.

This year I got winter (snow) tires and wow does it make a difference! Cooper Weather Masters here. We had a few inches and I drove to town and back in 2-wd, something could never do with all-seasons.

How level is your plow "A" frame? Level frame is important so you don't pick up a side when angling the plow, if not level going with a 33" winter tire may be even better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Timbrens are a scam.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a 2” lift with OMEmu heavy duty springs and run AirLift air bags for the squat that i get via the plow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe I'm confused, I'm pretty sure the timbrens won't lift the truck. They just prevent the sag.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Correct...I'm looking for something to prevent sag. It's not too bad, around an inch. But if I can prevent easily I'd like to. 


What airlift airbag are you running? I looked into it and it only offers a rear kit and I'm assuming it's for stock springs.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you temp should run with the t-stat, ie gm is 195, how old is the radiator? fins may be getting soft reducing heat exchange, you could add an electric fan and switch it manually


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

I actually was researching the wranglerforum and a lot of people said their jeeps can get this hot when wheelin. I think it's very hot but what's being said by some is that motors are designed to run hotter for emissions purposes. Idk. My gauge only went a little past the halfway point. Digital vehicle info gave me the high numbers. I still don't like to see it get that hot


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

A 4.0 inline 6 in TJs, should never, Ever go above 210! Will really do long term damage to cast iron head n block


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

pentastar V6, but I'd imagine the aluminum would be worse


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

^^^ absolutely


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

What airlift airbag are you running? I looked into it and it only offers a rear kit and I'm assuming it's for stock springs.[/QUOTE]

I bought them on Amazon, I have an '06 LJ, so not sure of the diff between LJ and JK. I would imagine you could put them in up front.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Ah...i actually sold my 06 LJR to get a JK. I didn’t want to put it through salty roads and plowing since it was so clean and they were getting so hard to find. 

I’ll call airlift when it gets closer to next season. I would think I would need a different one then they recommend for the stock vehicles as the new springs are a little larger, but maybe not. Not sure if the airbag has to take up the whole length of the spring.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

mrgarciainc said:


> Ah...i actually sold my 06 LJR to get a JK. I didn't want to put it through salty roads and plowing since it was so clean and they were getting so hard to find.
> 
> I'll call airlift when it gets closer to next season. I would think I would need a different one then they recommend for the stock vehicles as the new springs are a little larger, but maybe not. Not sure if the airbag has to take up the whole length of the spring.


When I put mine in w/ the new lift kit they did not unless the plow was on. I know under the weight of the plow and time the bags do touch up top. They do have a "Universal" bag that I would imagine works. Amazon on it and make a project of it in Sept.


----------

